
Facebook Is Working Towards Germany's End-to-End Encryption Backdoor Vision - OrgNet
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/05/28/facebook-is-already-working-towards-germanys-end-to-end-encryption-backdoor-vision/#34bf76804e4a
======
tracker1
WebRTC + client encryption is the future

~~~
OrgNet
I tried to use [https://rtccopy.com/](https://rtccopy.com/) for file transfers
but it appears to be broken... any alternatives? (using firefox)

~~~
OrgNet
found this one that works:
[https://github.com/kern/filepizza](https://github.com/kern/filepizza)

